# Interesting Watch



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Got this today, quite unremarkable in form with a cylinder movement, quite a tiny unmarked gold case with base metal inners and a gold coloured dial.

The inside is the more interesting bit, on the inner cover it seems to have a photo of a very dapper looking chappy, possibly the owners loved one on the back, haven't come across one of these before


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

well i thought it was interesting


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Its very interesting!! Never seen one with a piccy on the back, thank you for showing it :yes:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Clearly a ladies fob watch, at least a century old. Perhaps a wedding gift or a keepsake of the image of someone who going to war, or simply a loved one.

Every old watch has a story, I love engraved watches and those that carry a story.

Most of my watches say nothing about me or mine, your watch has evidence of life attached to it.

I'd hold on to it during your tenure, and pass it on at some time.

What a magnificently waxed moustache, how things have changed.


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

Stan said:


> Clearly a ladies fob watch, at least a century old. Perhaps a wedding gift or a keepsake of the image of someone who going to war, or simply a loved one.
> 
> Every old watch has a story, I love engraved watches and those that carry a story.
> 
> ...


I didn't realise they had the ability to print photo's that clear on metal back then, so I've learnt something.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mexico75 said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Clearly a ladies fob watch, at least a century old. Perhaps a wedding gift or a keepsake of the image of someone who going to war, or simply a loved one.
> ...


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tintype

I'm not saying the watch is entirely authentic until we get a movement picture.

However, it conveys something to me about watches. Most are purchased as jewellery but some are given as tokens of love or respect for service. That's the kind of watch that interest me.

Most old, engraved or otherwise branded watches don't come with a printed history. We can only guess at where they've been and to whom they belonged.

I suspect that's the latent horological archaeologist fixation I have.

Sozz


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Here's a movement pic :yes:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I think you should grow a 'tache to try and look like the photo. You have a week before the CAWF for me to judge the results!


----------



## Paul Audemars (Oct 31, 2013)

Is there any sort of serial number or other punched mark on the watch or on the case?

P


----------



## eri231 (Jun 28, 2015)

the movement of the FHF (Fabrique Horlogerie Fontainemelon) production began in 1876

regards enrico


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thomasr

Have a look at this link http://www.mikrolisk.de/show.php?site=280#sucheMarker - oops doesn't go to my search results but put in the name of your watch and hit hit the search button, Then check your very nice watch for any of the marks shown, it may give you some insight as to when and who made the watch. Enrico has given you some idea of the start date you need to be looking at i.e 1876 and Enrico is, if I remember correctly from what I have seen him post elsewhere, NOT very far wrong.at all.

As for Paul Audemars, nice to see you here Paul. Thomasr, Paul's lineage goes back to the making of Audemars watches.
You've got, in my opinion, two great people to help you out.

Regards

David


----------

